# Anyone had any experiance with this?



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone had any experience with this, or similar, motor? The price is good, I'd just like to know if it could run a crank ghost, or maybe a tombstone head popper.

Amazon.com: DC 12V 50mA 5RPM 31Kg.cm High Torque Permanent Magnetic DC Gear Motor: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41gHgSMawRL


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm skeptical that the torque rating listed is correct. Google converted 31 kg/cm to 173 lbs/in. So they're saying that motor can lift 173 lbs on a one inch arm. Not likely, especially since it's small and only uses 50ma.

I made a crank ghost last year using a smaller motor similar to that one. It was surplus so I have no specs on what the torque is, but it is a 24VDC that runs at 5rpm. It does struggle a little bit depending where in the cycle it is, you can hear it bog down a bit, but it does work! I haven't built a gravestone popper yet, but if it is light enough, I bet that motor would do fine.

At 12 bucks, I'm sure you could find something useful for it if either of the other ideas don't work.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

what would one use to mount something on that little stud? I figure there are motor mounts but I am not sure what to look for, I do have a link for animated deer replacement motors here - http://www.kindys.com/products/decorating-accessories/replacement-motors/replacement-motor-48-animated-buck


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like it has a D shaft, so something with a collar and a coupler with a set screw will work great. Nice to find a place for the reindeer motors. You may need to decide if 110VAC or 12VDC will be better for your application.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't now the OD of the shaft on your motor, but here's a link to some motor couplings:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-shaft-couplings/=ymms54


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'll order a couple and tinker abit!


----------

